# Double sided tape peeled paint off wall - how do I fix?



## pb2 (Oct 6, 2009)

I used some double sided tape to mount something on the wall temporarily. Probably something I shouldn't have done, because when I tried to take the tape off, I peeled some of the paint and material under the paint off. W

I know nothing about painting or walls, but want to learn. Can someone provide tips on how to fix this? Picture attached.

Thanks,
PB2


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Easiest thing to do would be to take a chip of the paint to the paint store or hardware store so it can be matched, buy the smallest quantity possible, and brush over it after you've removed any paint that's still loose. 

Or you could fill in the area with a little spackling compound and roll the paint on with a small roller. This might be more trouble than it's worth but I think it would blend in better that way.

FWIW, those Command picture hanging strips by 3M work really well, and won't peel your pant. I use them for hanging pictures, a clock, and a mirror with no issues.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It looks like more then the paint peeled off in that picture.
Save that chip for the paint match.
You going to have to remove any loose areas, then you have two choises. if it is just the paint you will need to sand around that area to feather it out. Prime the area then paint it. If you use a foam roller there will be no brush marks. Some times it just rolls the paint off, if it does stop. Clean it off and apply a thin coat of spackle with a dry wall knife. Let it dry, do it again to fill any low spots. Once dry sand with a fine sanding pad. Prime then paint.
And yes it's seems like a lot of work but if you do not want this to show that's what's got to be done.
And no just trying to paint over it without the proper steps will not fix it.


----------

